# TTOC EvenTT'11 - HOTEL



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

All,

Just in the final stages of organising the hotel which will be the Premier Inn at Ripley.

http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/RIPBUT/ripley

Rooms will be available to book via the TTOC website very soon.

EDIT: Now available to book via the club shop *Here*

Regards

Steve


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Good choice,

I have been to the restaurant that accompanies the premier inn called table to table and is quite good.
I'm sure you wont be disappointed.

Andy


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hotel room booked for the 16th July  

£53 for a family room


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

blackers said:


> Hotel room booked for the 16th July
> 
> £53 for a family room


I assume you've booked directly through the hotel then?

We will be offering rooms through the club shop shortly from the allocation we've got reserved for the club as Steve stated above.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Nem said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > Hotel room booked for the 16th July
> ...


When is this going to be available to book ? Current price on web is £53 per room or you can add 3 course meal and breakfast for a extra £22 per person. Is the club getting a discounted rate ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The hotel is now available to book now HERE


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

just booked, do we get something to print to give to the hotel ? if you are booking a table for the evening meal can you stick us down for 2 places


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> just booked, do we get something to print to give to the hotel ? if you are booking a table for the evening meal can you stick us down for 2 places


This year we'll be sending the tickets out by email so we'll send the hotel booking info out at the same time. We just pass on a list of people who have booked to the hotel.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ticket - BOOKED
Hotel - BOOKED
EvenTT 11 Mug - BOOKED


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

All Booked through the shop, WOW that was easy!!!!!!!!!
Stu :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

TT_RS said:


> All Booked through the shop, WOW that was easy!!!!!!!!!
> Stu :lol: :lol:


+1


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

TT_RS said:


> All Booked through the shop, WOW that was easy!!!!!!!!!
> Stu :lol: :lol:


+1


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

All,

Last Chance today to book the hotel via the TTOC.

We will be confirming numbers with the hotel tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone wishing to book now will need to boiokdirect with the hotel


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

The mugs look good, the only problem though is that it looks like it says Even TT.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

For those who are staying at the Hotel overnight and attending the dinner the hotel offers a £22 deal which is a 3 course meal a drink and eat as much as you like breakfast.

You need to request this on checking in.

Steve


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

That sounds canny. 8)


----------

